# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Kidney Stones.

## Total Eclipse

Does anyone else get chronic kidney stones?  ::(:

----------


## Cuchculan

Used to get them. They were killers. The pain from them. Then I had to pass them. That was even more painful. Especially at the very end when it is just about out. Fished one out once. I surprised how small it was. But it was jagged. That was ripping me up inside and causing all the blood I was peeing. As it moved along. Not had one in years. Certainly don't miss them. Pain was horrible.

----------


## Cuchculan

Not sure about females passing the stones. But us men have only a tiny little opening, shall we say, at the top of our rods. When we pass one we know all about it. Main pain does be caused by the stone moving along our insides. They are so jagged. Hence the blood. They tear the lining. It is a pain I will never forget. Hope it clears up for you quickly.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I hope you feel better soon, Kay.

I had a coworker who had these once. He said it's the most pain he's ever been in, in his entire life. He had to have another coworker drive him to the ER. He said he'd never, ever seen someone in so much pain. Anyway, there are tons of hints as to how to avoid them (stay hydrated, eat calcium) but we can't always do that.

I'd follow those helpful hints if I could tho kids (:

----------

